# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Biggest Indian exhibition outside India staged in Brussels

## Maciamo

The Bozar Centre for Fine Arts in Brussels are currently welcoming what is, according to the Indian ambassador, the largest exhibition about India ever set up outside India : the India Festival (from 7 October to 28 January). Highlights include miniature paintings, traditional music and dances, theatrical plays, numerous spectacles, and even guided visits. It is the first event of the kind staged in 20 years on the European continent.

The Indian ambassador explained that his government choose Brussels because of its central position, its status of capital of Europe, but also because Belgium is India's main trading partner in Europe along with the UK (mostly because of the diamond trade based in Antwerp).

Let's also note the coming to Brussels of Indian guru Sri Sri Ravi Shankar. His visit was marked by a symposium on "Corporate Culture and Spirituality - Business and Ethics - Complementary or Contradictory ?" at the European Parliament.

----------


## Kinsao

Wow, that's a good move for Brussels!  :Cool:  it sounds really cool. :)

----------


## Duo

Damm,,,, should go and chek it out, i didn't know that there was one

----------

